# Chicken Hawaii



## forty_caliber (Aug 28, 2010)

The family liked this one.  Mrs .40 called me CHEF.  


Chicken Hawaii
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recipe By: Adapted from Gourmet
Yield: Makes 4 servings

Summary: 

For a festive, interactive meal, serve our version of the Aloha State's take on curried chicken. 

Ingredients:

3 to 3 1/2-lb boneless skinless chicken breast fillets, cut into serving pieces
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 large onion, chopped (1 1/4 cups)
3 tablespoons finely chopped peeled fresh ginger
1 tablespoon finely chopped garlic (2 cloves)
2 (3-inch) cinnamon sticks
1 bay leaves
1 tablespoon curry powder (preferably Madras)
2 teaspoons all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon fresh ground allspice
2 teaspoons sugar (optional)
1 (13 1/2- to 15-oz) can unsweetened coconut milk (not low-fat)
1 cup toasted coconut
1 cup fresh pineapple chunks
Accompaniments: rice

Directions:

Pat chicken dry and sprinkle with 1/2 teaspoon salt.

Heat oil in a 6- to 8-quart heavy pot over moderately high heat until hot but not smoking, then brown chicken in batches (without crowding), turning over occasionally, 8 to 10 minutes per batch. Transfer to a plate as cooked, reserving fat in pot.

Add onion, ginger, garlic, cinnamon sticks, and bay leaf to fat in pot and cook, stirring occasionally, until onion is browned, about 5 minutes. Add curry powder and flour and cook over moderately high heat, stirring, 1 minute. Stir in sugar (if using), coconut milk, allspice, and remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt and bring to a boil, stirring and scraping up any brown bits from bottom of pot. Return chicken and any juices accumulated on plate to pot, then reduce heat and simmer, covered, stirring occasionally, until chicken is cooked through, about 20 minutes. 

Discard cinnamon sticks and bay leaf. Season with salt, then transfer to a shallow serving dish.  Serve chicken over rice and top with toasted coconut and pineapple chunks.

.40


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 28, 2010)

Dat sounds good brah!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds tasty.  

I was getting a little worried as I read down the list of ingredients and didn't see pineapple.  You can't have a Hawaiian dish without it, can you?  What a relief when I got to the last item.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 29, 2010)

I sure copied and printed this one!!  
I get so tired of the same old stand by flavors, so this sounds like a real winner, and something different.
Thanks .40.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh!!!  I have most of those ingredients!


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the kind words.  

.40


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 30, 2010)

I made this for dinner tonight!!

I used thigh meat, because that's what we prefer, and added the reserved juice from the canned pineapple chunks to the coconut milk. Other than that I followed the recipe exactly. 
For the toppings, in addition to the toasted coconut and pineapple chunks, I also topped the servings with sliced green onion and wasabi cashews.

We both agree this is a *keeper* of a recipe!!


----------

